# Preconditioning Climate



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

So the frost is on the pumpkin and young men's (and older ones) thoughts turn to warming up a cold M3 before driving off for ....
When in the car we happily have the front seat heater icons back which can make us toasty without the HVAC.
BUT I've just discovered that turning on a seat heater by the Climate screen on the app to get the car ready also (according the the screen graphics) turns on the HVAC fans (apparently at full blast). 
Then choosing to turn the HVAC off on the same app screen turns off the seat heater too.

Is there a way, using the app, to have the seat heat on without the car heater..... *like in the good old days? *

[Current software level is 2022.28.2 / app 4.13.1-1312 Auto seat heating is OFF Toques and masks are in the console Coffee is made Wood shed is full]


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Using the app, I turn the hvac on touching the on/off icon, then I touch the seat to activate the warmer. When I turn the hvac off, the seat warmer turns off but turns back on a few seconds later. Give it a try.

Edit: the seat warmer does not stay on. 😞


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

PiperPaul said:


> Is there a way, using the app, to have the seat heat on without the car heater..... *like in the good old days? *
> 
> Current software level is 2022.28.2


So yet another reason, if anyone needed one, to remain as long as possible on 2022.20.8.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I love Tesla and can tell you the software can be and is MUCH worse over at Ford, but why in the heck can Tesla have something work so well for YEARS and then they break it like this. There is truly no real excuse and just shows very poor planning, testing and software paths they have.

Let me just give you first hand however, it can be and is worse with other manufactures (FORD) !!


----------



## Park2670 (Aug 24, 2017)

I am hoping for a way to turn off the blasted "Auto" function on heated seats. I will never use it and want to get rid of that extra click.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

francoisp said:


> Using the app, I turn the hvac on touching the on/off icon, then I touch the seat to activate the warmer. When I turn the hvac off, the seat warmer turns off but turns back on a few seconds later. Give it a try.
> 
> Edit: the seat warmer does not stay on. 😞


Thanks. I thought you were on to something but then, as your edit says, it doesn't show staying on. 

AND it all works differently depending on the order of choices:

touching the seat first turns everything on, then touching the On button turns everything off
touching the Off button turns HVAC on, then touching the seat turns it on, then touching the On button turns everything off, but then shows the seat heat on momentarily 
This behaviour smells like poor software design with multiple ineffective patches. Or perhaps, just smells.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Park2670 said:


> I am hoping for a way to turn off the blasted "Auto" function on heated seats. I will never use it and want to get rid of that extra click.


The app shows a choice of Heat or Auto as you turn on the seat heat.
But since the whole interface is so screwed up I haven't figured out what that really does in the car. When I'm in a better mood about it I'll sit in the car and run some tests.

*UPDATE*:
When using the app while sitting in the car it all seems to work as desired: seats heat independently of HVAC and seat heat levels appear on the display as chosen in the app.
Next I'll have to get my lovely and talented assistant to drive the app remotely while I sit in the car to monitor results.


----------

